# Which Watch Cleaner ?



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

which watch cleaners do u all use ? what would u recomend ? and also what oil i hear moebius is ment to be no.1 please help as im just getting started.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi There - I use a cheapish (about Â£30.00 i think) Ultrasonic cleaner off e-bay. Look for a frequency rating when you buy to make sure its ultrasonic. There are some cleaners on the bay that say they are "sonic" but some are just mechanical vibration cleaners. I would go for moebius oils staight away. I got cheaper stuff first and then ended up getting moebius and I now have lots of cheaper oil I will never use.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont put your whole watch in unless your 100% sure its waterproof,


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

L & R - exclusively

sm iiH!


----------

